# unfaithful spouse question.



## geo

I am currently separated(not legally) my wife of 22yrs left 3 weeks ago. I don't have any evidence of cheating, as well as people close to us say they don't think so either. I myself have not even done as much as hold another girls hand since we started dating 24 yrs ago. 
My question is how many feel as I do that infidelity is an unforgivable act.. as well as how many have been able to regain a marital relationship after your spouse has cheated, is it possible to trust as well as see the person in the same way that you viewed them before the act.


----------



## DanF

Honestly, as a young man, I though that infidelity was unforgivable.
About 4 years ago, I began to think differently because I thought that my wife was cheating. (She was, but was able to convince me otherwise)
More than a year ago, I cheated and my wife found out and went back to her OM for a fling.
We reconciled, got counseling, became honest with each other, worked it out and now have a more loving and stronger marriage than we ever had.
The 100% trust is not there, maybe it never will be, but I honestly believe that she is no longer seeing him and I never want to see the OW again. We are allowed to check up on each other without question.
I love her more than my own life.


----------

